# Meds for rage ?



## F'd (Apr 9, 2005)

i suffer from a expolsive rage impulse disorder i was wondering if anyone has taken any meds that has helped them with rage or impulse problems... i know this is way off topic but just thought i'd ask....thanx


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Well i have bipolar disorder (not officially diagnosed yet but thats what everyone seems to think it is and i agree) and i also suffer from rage problems.

Im on seroquel now and it seems to help abit. Ive only had 1 dysphoric manic freak out since ive been on it which is pretty good. I was getting them 3 or 4 times a week before where i would punch a steel door or something.

Didnt you try depakene? I guess thats not working out for you then. You might want to give carbamazepine a try it's supposed to work good for rage. I guess oxcarbazepine would work as well. Since it has a lower side effect profile then carbamazepine you might want to try that first.

I found that clonazepam helped my rage and mood swings alot when i first whent on it but that effect wore off the past 2 months or so.


----------

